# 1985 S10 2.8L Won't Start



## mce55na1 (Apr 23, 2011)

My grandson bought this blazer which was sort of a basket case. The fellow which had it replaced a blown head gasket; but gave up on finishing the job. All it needed was to hook up wiring, vacuum, etc. I hooked up everything but have one red wire left. I don't know if that is keeping it from starting, but it might be. With the key on it has about 8 volts DC current. It had a real greasey plug which is offset to one side, if that helps.
....................__________
Plug this end |............__ | Wire this end
....................|______|
What I have done so far:
1) New Distributor Cap, Rotor, Plugs, Ignition Module and Coil.
2) Checked timing and plug wiring.
Before this turns into a book, if you could help it would be great. Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mce55na1


Trace the wire to its source by hooking up a test light to it, with ignition on unplug fuses one-at a-time until the test light goes out. Take note of the fuse number and the circuit it corresponds to it. For us to help you better it would expedite things if you can post a clear picture of the wire and its location in relation to the engine.


----------



## mce55na1 (Apr 23, 2011)

The wire exits the wiring harness near the distributor L/H side and is long enough to reach to the front edge of the intake; of course it will reach either side of the engine about mid way. Tomorrow afternoon I will find which fuse it goes through. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wireman35 (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL, just looking at the drawing, it looks like the plug for the oil sending unit...but I don't believe it would be red...hook up a test light to it and see if any gauge moves in the dash or if an idiot light glows faintly. CHUCK


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the battery has 12v and it's reading 8v it's either the ground side of a warning light or gauge(like the oil pressure or water temp). If the battery also has 8v it may be the Distributor + wire.


----------



## whatup (May 22, 2011)

could be one of the tbi wires to


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

mce55na1 said:


> My grandson bought this blazer which was sort of a basket case. The fellow which had it replaced a blown head gasket; but gave up on finishing the job. All it needed was to hook up wiring, vacuum, etc. I hooked up everything but have one red wire left. I don't know if that is keeping it from starting, but it might be. With the key on it has about 8 volts DC current. It had a real greasey plug which is offset to one side, if that helps.
> ....................__________
> Plug this end |............__ | Wire this end
> ....................|______|
> ...


It might be easier to search for the receptical for that plug. Sounds like one that might plug into an alternator. They are often red in color. 

Did you check to see if you were getting any sparks across the plugs? If not, did you check the voltage at the distributor with the key turned on?

Let us know what you find.

Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## mce55na1 (Apr 23, 2011)

To all replies - Thanks to all replies for trying to help.

I have come to the conclusion that the loose wire probably has nothing to do with this Blazer starting. 
I have done many things, which had no effect; but finally went to the salvage and purchased a distributor which came from a running S10. 
I now have fire to all plugs, fuel to the engine and have timed the engine to two different timing marks. It is now timed to the mark which was marked with white paint when I got the truck.
It tries to start; but back fires through the carb. I have run the valves three different times, thinking maybe I screwed up. I can't believe they are off enough to keep it from starting. The guy I got it from swears the timing chain was not removed.
The timing chain/camshaft not installed correctly is the only thing I can come up with.
Any Suggestions??????

PS the reason I haven't posted sooner is just to much going on. I apologize.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

mce55na1


The distributor timing is off by 180°, re-do the timing marks by bringing the piston of no.1 cyl. to TDC. Mark the notch on the crank pulley for 0°, and align the distributor rotor to spark plug no.1 on the cap. The rotor's rotation is indicated by which direction the vacuum advance points to.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi mce55na1

If you get a couple of spark plug wires crossed, it will cause backfiring. Hope you have the firing order. Its likely that the distributor shaft plugs into the top of the oil pump using a blade on the shaft and slot in the pump. When the distributor is all the way down, it should be splined into the top of the oil pump. I normally have trouble getting all that to line up as the distributor rotates clockwise as you insert it into the camshaft gear. It's always my luck that I have to pull the thing out and use a flat bladed screwdriver to adjust the position of the oil pump slot. (several times) . 

Sounds like you are making progress. 
Hope it goes well for you,
Mack1


----------

